# Pumpkins!!



## Ronni (Sep 11, 2021)

At our local Nursery! 

It always amazes me the variety of pumpkins and gourds that are available this time of year!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Those are fascinating and fun to see!  Thanks, Ronni!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

They are so funny, 
I had a thought that they look like they might be live pets!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

And I thought they were Halloween monsters.


----------

